# First fattie



## nicjam (Jul 22, 2014)

Well my bacon weave is not that good but im going to try this growing sensation called a fattie. Got some ground beef from the butcher and used fresh green onions ,bell pepper and munster cheese.















20140722_173423.jpg



__ nicjam
__ Jul 22, 2014




















20140722_193412.jpg



__ nicjam
__ Jul 22, 2014



















20140722_193529.jpg



__ nicjam
__ Jul 22, 2014






The smoke ring is a little thin but it had a lovely smoke taste from the cherry wood and the fresh bell pepper and green onion mixed really well with the smoke.


----------



## nicjam (Jul 22, 2014)

Just noticed the bacon look more fat than anything.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Jul 25, 2014)

looks delish and your "weave" looks great.  I haven't tried a "fatty" yet.  Might have to give it a try.

Stay Blessed and keep on nicjam

Josie aka SmokinVegasBaby


----------



## larryacguy (Aug 1, 2014)

looks better than my 1st fattie (last weekend) but i plan to try again. I made a breakfast fattie w sausage, onion, bell pepper, cheese wrapped w bacon but now I have to try jeff's dry rub this weekend on ribs and a fattie.  Good pics & im sure it tasted great!


----------



## knifebld (Aug 1, 2014)

nicjam said:


> Just noticed the bacon look more fat than anything.


Nice looking fatty there bud. From my searches on uncooked bacon in fatties (common problem), you can toss it in the oven on broil for about 10 minutes, or use a torch to quickly crisp up the bacon (solution provided by *lowcountrygamecock* in another thread).

I have tried simply raising the temp of the smoker to 300 for the last 30 minutes or so, it definitely helped.

Cheers!


----------



## disco (Aug 1, 2014)

Terrific looking fatty. 

Disco


----------



## timberjet (Aug 1, 2014)

You can also par cook the bacon a bit before the weave. The bacon stretches more too so you can make it go a bit farther. Have some left over for an ABT or 2. I just microwave it for 30 to 45 seconds.


----------

